# Stock ID



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can one of you folks id this for me. Thank you!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like Maple to me.


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Definitely Curly Maple. I used it many times to make the bases on grandmother/grandfather clocks in my cabinetmaking business. It's now very hard to come-by. For future reference on wood ID's, try this website. It has just about any species of wood from around the world, and it's been elpful to me many times.
The Wood Database

-Bob


----------

